# Problems placing an order...



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, i've been trying to order some products from your site, but it won't let me pay via my Maestro card; it just keeps telling me to check the details. The details are correct and i've used this card on literally hundreds of other websites over the past few years and never had a problem.

Help please!

Gareth


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Just to add... i've checked my account, and on order history the order is there.... but on trying to pay it just says order failed...

Have i ordered and paid or not?

Gareth


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Problem sorted, and products promptly received, many thanks 

Gareth


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Gareth, 

Great News :thumb: 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------

